# The dinner is here, wish you were beautiful..



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2006)

started by putting some asparagus in a simple marinade of evoo, s-np and garlic,  






wrapped some nearly Griff sized scallops in proscuitto













lit the kettle and threw on some hearts of palm with the asparagus..





placed the scallops on a plank of maple and threw them on too..




a little glaze in the background...balsamic and maple syrup with rosemary...



 and made a plate..





then took this to my neighbor...





Good Sunday.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope she is a good looking lady to get a great meal like that! Nice job Cappy!


----------



## john pen (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, very continental....


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Cappy..looks mighty tasty.  Us po folks was eating chicken shish k bobs.  Them turned out mighty good too. Thanks for your help and to the others who gave tips. 

bigwheel


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 1, 2006)

What was the dessert?


----------



## Griff (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I hope she is a good looking lady to get a great meal like that! Nice job Cappy!





			
				Green Hornet said:
			
		

> What was the dessert?



Yeah, Cap'n tell us more about the neighbor.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Cap'n tell us more about the neighbor.

Griff[/quote:3h1j61qe]

Pictures please! Oh god, I sound like Finney!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks awesome Cappy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2006)

Good looking cook Cappy!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 2, 2006)

My neighbor Bill?  Ya'll really want to see pic of him?


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> My neighbor Bill?  Ya'll really want to see pic of him?


All depends.....what's he wearing?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> My neighbor Bill?  Ya'll really want to see pic of him?



Joker moved?


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks awesome, Cappy!  I am always looking for those larger scallops but so far no luck.  Around here you can find fresh shrimp and lobster, maybe a few kinds of fish but not much else.


----------

